# What type of dog do you have( if you have one)



## Angelofdeath1986 (Aug 21, 2014)

i own an Australian shepherd mix


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Australian shepherd's are great dogs, smart and loyal. My two buddies are 8 years and 1 year old. The oldest one is a Hound and black mouth cur mix. The youngest is a terrier mix.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Love dog threads, hopefully this thread will have more photos


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

German Shepard. You want a 100 pound dog minimum. Just for the intimidation factor.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

American Bulldog (1) Boston Terrier (1) Doberman (2)


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Boxer... retarded non-long distance running dumb but loyal and amazing with the kids and very protective of the kids boxer. 

No way your getting past this dog... unless you have a laser pointer and then the gigs up.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have labs. They're still less than a year old.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The baby pics


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Awwww @ all the pics


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

my pal mags. his mother was a pure pit(Boudreaux) and his pop was a black lab(not sure if he was pure) he is a good dog and my best friend. he sleeps in bed with me and my wife.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

There are 3 dogs where I reside....they are not my dogs lol 2 Dachshunds and one Pit Bull, and the Dachshunds are far more aggressive than the Pit. I am in the Market for Great Pyrenees or Anatolians, maybe a Tibetan Mastiff


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I also recently acquired a drop off/stray. He is a pyrenees mixed with something. I'm thinking golden retriever. He's a damn giant.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Tibetan mastiff. | Dogs | Pinterest

Hope this works


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nobody here with a Belgian Malenois?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Nobody here with a Belgian Malenois?


I guess folks here like holding onto their sanity - lol! Great dogs but boy, oh boy, oh boy!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Nobody here with a Belgian Malenois?


Our pal Smokin has at least one. Damn good dogs.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Our pal Smokin has at least one. Damn good dogs.


Hemi is right. I loved them in the army, but I might be too old to keep up with those dynamos.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Belgians are good dogs. I just need something more specific to my place and household. The GP's and Anatolians are good for the animals, but I may get something for the home as well


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My wife's little phu-phu hunter and we foster Golden Retrievers. The little guys loves to catch squirrels, rabbits and unfortunately skunks. Layla is our third Goldie this year.
View attachment 6437
View attachment 6438


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Skunks. Add that to the precious few things I like about living in South Florida. I haven't seen one of those critters in ten years!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I forgot to mention my dogs earlier;
Border Collie (old), Yorkshire Terrier (middle age) and Australian Cattle Dog (pup)


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

1 purebred Pit, 1 Pit / Black Lab mix. The mix is my best friend in the world, and goes everywhere with me.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Two. Black lab mix and a black lab mix.


----------



## peaches (Mar 24, 2014)

Labradors here also


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We Have Had Several Dogs In Twenty Five Years. The Only Ones That Will Stand The Test Are Labradores


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

My "Doods" are labra-doodles who liked Amicalola Falls in North Georgia as much as my sweetie and I did !

Duke and Gripper (l-r)


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Dalarast said:


> Boxer... retarded non-long distance running dumb but loyal and amazing with the kids and very protective of the kids boxer.
> 
> No way your getting past this dog... unless you have a laser pointer and then the gigs up.


Aint that the truth! My last Dog was a large (26 inch at the shoulder but 95 lbs of ripped Muscle!) for the breed Boxer and I really don't think he was all that dumb...I think that was just a front he was putting on to keep everyone guessing. Loyalty and gentleness around the kids are two qualities Boxers have no shortage of for sure. Luckily the last two times clowns that tried to break in my home, they forgot to bring their laser pointer, it didn't end pretty and they were really happy to see the Police arrive! They look like they had a fight with a hand grenade and came up with the short end of the stick.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a fox hound/Golden mix and a part coyote mix.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

My "ra-tard" helping me pack for deployment.....


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

Jack Russell mix and a leopard gecko (He doesn't have the British accent) Other members of our group have an ancient chihuahua and a cat (good eatin)


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Yellow Lab.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have 2 tree walker **** hounds and 2 black mouth currs, the youngest black mouth is mixed with german shepard. All are very good dogs, and they LOVE hog hunting.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

About 6 weeks ago:









The ears kept growing, and she still hasn't grown into them.
:lol:


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

View attachment 6447
View attachment 6448
View attachment 6449
View attachment 6445
View attachment 6446

Just members of the family, will bark if anyone comes around, not big enough to do much serious fighting, but one can start a fire without matches and the other can make cloths out of animal skins.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Dalarast said:


> My "ra-tard" helping me pack for deployment.....
> 
> View attachment 6444


Come on now....you know you love your favorite "drool monster"!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

My Pup! 10 years old


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I had an American Water Spaniel but gave her to a niece. Eliminate attack dog and she is the best all round dog I have ever seen. All of you should investigate this breed. I do not know why it is so little known.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Lab/Border collie mix,her name is Bindisue,she is 6,we got her from a shelter as we have all of our furbabies.she takes hand and verbal commands (we don't command her,she commands herself)
she can count, 09:00 & 16:00 is when she tells us its time for a walk then and she is also a very good burglar alarm.


----------



## petterrain (Aug 29, 2014)

We have a female Rottweiler and 2 (brother and sister) German Shepherd/ Siberian Husky's and just recently lost our Australian Shepherd to heart disease. 

We've owned Rottweilers for over 20 years but it's getting hard to find camp grounds that allow them and a lot more people are afraid to even walk by them when hiking! So we're mixing it up a bit with other breeds. Shepherds of any kind are great dogs! As a kid we had English Shepherd's...great dogs but hard to find.

I tried to attach some pics my this iPad app is not allowing me


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Rat Terrier, I call him sissy boy, wife gets mad. 10 yrs old. will stand in the front yard and kick his back feet at the great dane of the neighbors, but run away when the dane turns around. Good watch dog though, never barks when we're not home. When we're home, any banging or cars pulling into the yard, he lets us know. He's really a momma's boy, I hug the wife and he gets mad, starts barking. Still love the little guy.  Google rat terrier and you'll see what he looks like, pretty typical. All 15 pounds of him.


----------



## mike94yj (May 11, 2014)

Border Collie and Lab mix. Most wonderfull pooch you could ask for.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Basset Hound named Sherman !


----------



## OCB (Dec 28, 2012)

My baby. He's 8 months old.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Pitty mix and a black lab mix. Both shelter rescues. Both lousy, lazy good for nuttin' biscuit eaters. I love them and can't imagine not having them around.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I had a pit bull mix but I gave her to my parents about a year ago. Her name is Lola.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a Chocolate Lab just over 2 years old her name is Rayne great bird dog and I am going to be getting a Blue Heeler pup in the near future once they are ready to leave the nest I have some family that breeds them, the Lab needs company when I am in school. The Last was my son's dog a Beagle Husky mix we got as a rescue she was 3 we finally had to put her down at 13 she was in bad shape she was a great dog name of Harley she had that Husky yodel.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Wife wanted a small dog, so I bought her a pug. I'm a sucker for the little thing.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

mack0369 said:


> Wife wanted a small dog, so I bought her a pug. I'm a sucker for the little thing.


In case you've wondered how they're made


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> In case you've wondered how they're made
> 
> View attachment 6476


HAHA, I have that exact picture hanging on my fridge. The thing's face doesn't work, has poor depth perception and snores like a chainsaw. However, I ran her a lot as a puppy and got her in the water. So she's not fat, and swims all day. Funny side-effect of her nose being scrunched up is that she often swims underwater, I think because water doesn't go up her nose.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

She loves her water barrel.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

A harrier


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Fishin trip


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

We are looking at adopting a four month old Newfoundland this afternoon. I am so excited. Our older dog is a Newwfie mix and the younger is a Labradinger.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Her ears flipped inside out. Lol


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Maremma she is a livestock guard dog. She doesnt like strangers either


----------



## K2CPO (Oct 15, 2014)

This is Bonnie, my Sheltie, ready for some canoe-time. She loves the canoe on high mountain lakes! She also loves loves LOVES wearing her PFD! *smile*

Don't yet have a pic of Murphy, the new border collie/Australian Shepherd puppy. He's about 16 weeks old.

Both dogs are exceptionally smart! They see/hear everything, 24/7.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Jack Russel / Beagle mix. I've trained him to blood trail and he has a sixth sense / phenomenal hearing, with the TV on, he can hear someone walking in the grass out in the yard (absolutely uncanny). He's my 360 degree intruder alarm. He doesn't eat much either.

Best trick I've taught him - Ask him if he'd rather be a democrat or a dead dog and he simply falls over!!

AJ


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a lab/pit mix, and a min pin/schnauzer mix. The lab mix is by far the best dog I have owned, good with kids and other animals, but I pity the idiot who comes in uninvited, that damn dog has zero tolerance for strangers.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Two dogs ----- both half German shep and half lab. Not real bright, but the grandkids love 'em. They go with the kids on walks which is good as we have bear and coyotes up here.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

German Spitz. 

Kinda looks like a Pomeranian, Husky mix.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Black lab, Malte-poo, Miniature poodle. The lab is worthless as a watch dog. She'd lick an intruder - after she woke up. The little dogs are incredible watch doggies. They don't miss a thing. No one would be able to come close to any door or window without out them going off. Thing is, they go off at anything like coyotes or a doorbell on the TV.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

It not mine however this is living with us. It likes chasing squirels


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)




----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)




----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

A stupid one. He's 7 or 8. And what a dumb bastard. In the last month or so, he has taken to pissing all over the house and refuses to go outside, mainly if it's wet outside or raining. Been locking him up in the kitchen, forgot last night, got up this morning and he pissed on both couches; cushions, back of the couch, top of the small sofa and blanket, carpet, throw rug, kitchen, dining room, came in our bedroom during the night and pissed on my girls' comforter (they slept in our room with us last night), all over the ****in' place. He even pissed on one of the little girls my wife watches. Yep. Walked right up to her while she was playing in the living room, lifted his leg and pissed right on her. He even pulled some of my wife's Ebay stuff from one of the shelves, and pissed on that too. Pisses on his dog food bag, you name it. 

We spent all morning shampooing and washing blankets, comforters and cushion covers, cleaning floor and mopping.

Needless to say, he's out of here. Told my oldest daughter to take him to the Humane Society, where he'll at least have a chance. Otherwise he has no chance and is 100% headed for the big kennel in the sky on a ride from my 12 gauge.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I've got a pair of beautiful Walker Hounds.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> A stupid one. He's 7 or 8. And what a dumb bastard. In the last month or so, he has taken to pissing all over the house and refuses to go outside, mainly if it's wet outside or raining. Been locking him up in the kitchen, forgot last night, got up this morning and he pissed on both couches; cushions, back of the couch, top of the small sofa and blanket, carpet, throw rug, kitchen, dining room, came in our bedroom during the night and pissed on my girls' comforter (they slept in our room with us last night), all over the ****in' place. He even pissed on one of the little girls my wife watches. Yep. Walked right up to her while she was playing in the living room, lifted his leg and pissed right on her. He even pulled some of my wife's Ebay stuff from one of the shelves, and pissed on that too. Pisses on his dog food bag, you name it.
> 
> We spent all morning shampooing and washing blankets, comforters and cushion covers, cleaning floor and mopping.
> 
> Needless to say, he's out of here. Told my oldest daughter to take him to the Humane Society, where he'll at least have a chance. Otherwise he has no chance and is 100% headed for the big kennel in the sky on a ride from my 12 gauge.


I think a lotta people would be a lot happier with their dogs if they would watch a few shows of the Dog Whisperer on Animal Planet. Ceasar Millan is amazing and knows what's going on. Even dealt with your problem a while ago.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

thepeartree said:


> I think a lotta people would be a lot happier with their dogs if they would watch a few shows of the Dog Whisperer on Animal Planet. Ceasar Millan is amazing and knows what's going on. Even dealt with your problem a while ago.


I love my dog. We've had him since he was just a few weeks old. I just can't have this. Especially with a couple of toddlers running around and my other children in the house. When it starts becoming a health based cleanliness/smelling up my house thing, I draw the line.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

As for our dogs: one shi-tzu (lovable, but dumber than sand), one japanese chin (too smart for his own good sometimes esp. around snacks), one husky/g sheppard mix (wishes she was smart enough to be dumber than sand). 

The two small house-dogs are good company, but getting too old to be much good as watch dogs. The outside dog... well, yes. She keeps a sharp eye, ear, and nose on things. She's also strong enough to pull a car up a steep hill or a fence post (wood) right out of the ground. Her idea of fun is eating anything alive that isn't one of our pets (racoons, possums, etc.). She hasn't chewed through a steel fence post. Yet. But we don't have her tied to one. When she got old enough to put outside, we were kept busy chasing her until we finally got to 3/8 steel chain. That held her.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> I love my dog. We've had him since he was just a few weeks old. I just can't have this. Especially with a couple of toddlers running around and my other children in the house. When it starts becoming a health based cleanliness/smelling up my house thing, I draw the line.


The dog is feeling insecure. He feels he's lost his place in the pack and the kids come first, now. Not sure what you can do now but I'm not the expert...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

thepeartree said:


> The dog is feeling insecure. He feels he's lost his place in the pack and the kids come first, now. Not sure what you can do now but I'm not the expert...


Unfortunately, I can't take the kids to the Human Society. I would if I could, but most of them would be euthanized because they weren't adoptable I'm sure...


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

Here's a pic from our litter a few years ago:



We kept this one for my Dad, but my Mom told him NO WAY in Hell. Her name is Jo Jo. She is a class A turd.



Here's one of them all sleeping:



I'll need to upload some new ones.

I tried to get the wife to let me get another Chesapeake Bay Retriever. Kokomo (Koko or Koke) was my constant companion for 16 years 8 months and 14 days before I had to put her down. I cried like a baby for days afterwards. That was almost five years ago and I still miss her terribly. I have Her ashes in an urn on my entertainment center at home. It's in my will that she gets buried with me.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a mixed breed, Black lab/Border collie. She's 6 months old and doesn't know how to bark yet. 

The other day, we thought we lost her. We found her on top of a 7 foot wood pile, she was too afraid to climb down, and she never barked for rescue.

I definitely need an electronics security system, my best friend might not prove to be a watchdog.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

Have a coyote mix and a foxhound/golden mix. The coyote mix never leaves my side and the foxhound/golden let me know anytime a squirrel or deer is within 100 yard of my house.


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

This is evil lol, Ive been wanting a dog since I moved into my apartment. Just isn't fair to keep a dog locked in my tiny apartment, but as soon as I move into a house I have to get a dog. Great looking dogs everyone.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I have a lot of dogs


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

new here and will do a proper intro. But until then, here is my buddy Zeus.


----------



## rim (Nov 17, 2012)

We just got this guy, 10 months old and 80 lbs. Part shepherd, part mastiff, very protective ...but slobber city.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Denton said:


> Nobody here with a Belgian Malenois?





Slippy said:


> Our pal Smokin has at least one. Damn good dogs.


Sure do. Dade and Kelly. Kelly is a Dutch Shepherd. War vet...2 purple hearts.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Scooter's a two year old Lab and who-knows-what, the locals say coyote, but I don't know for sure, some kinda ranch dog. Pack rats had been building nests under the hood of my truck, chewing on wires, etc., and traps weren't helping, so I went looking for a cat or two. Wound up with Scooter, a little bitty tiny puppy with the sweetest face. Seven months later brought home a couple kittens...Scooter nursed them until they got their adult teeth, then weaned em. They all three pile onto the bed with me, and are great buddies. Haven't seen a mouse, chipmunk or pack rat in a year or so...my puter crashed awhile back, no new pics yet.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

i have a German Shepard/husky mix. sometimes i think she is smarter than me.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Winnie and Piglet, Winnie is an Australian Shepard also known in the house as a lounge lizard, Piglet is a Border Collie and excels at Frisbee and soccer (played with tennis balls). You cannot get within 20 feet of our door without the alert going out. Neither one likes kids and are VERY careful who they LET touch them, which is fine with me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy's Yorkie is the Alpha Male of the pack. He hates me when Mrs Slippy is around but as soon as she leaves, this little rat dog won't leave my side. He's a whore. But a good mouser.
Our Border Collie dreams of playing ball again and is way too smart but not very loving. She wants to work and her job is playing ball, but we're both getting too old. I can't tell you how athletic she was in her prime! 
And finally our newest, an Australian Cattle Dog pup. She is smart, loving, loyal and possibly the most entertaining animal that I've ever been around.

View attachment 7486
View attachment 7487
View attachment 7488


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

All the precious pictures really make me want to get a dog.


----------



## ohiomama (Oct 6, 2014)

We own a 120# flat-coated retriever and German sheppard mix...BIIIIIIIIG boy! He most resembles the flat-coated retriever...and looks like a black lab with long hair...but his muzzle is all sheppard.


----------



## dnc82riots (Oct 15, 2014)

Ahhh, my dog and I are completely obsessed with each other, if you can't tell from the avatar. 100 lb yellow lab, most loyal dog I've ever had, but has an aggression issue with men (ball envy). I can't say I mind it too much though, I live in a house with only women and in a bad part of town. Nobody messes with us much to say the least.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I got another dog a couple of months ago. She is an American Eskimo mixed with a Queensland Heeler. Very good dog, smart and fun to have around. Will post a pic later.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Golden Retriever, sweet and friendly dog.
the dog loves everybody including the cats.
Not a watchdog by any stretch.
He does have an interesting trait, he can find and root out potatoes, carrots and beets.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this thread before.
My wife and I rescue dogs, from the pound and from the roadside ditch. Over the last almost 3 decades we have had many, so many I have forgotten some. At one time we had as many as 8 at once, now our older age and weaker income are making us cut back. At the moment we are down to 4 (thru old age attrition) and we have decided when it gets down to 2 we will hold that line.
Right now we have:
A border collie/lab mix about 4 years old - she was scheduled to be put down and the pound called and asked if we could take her.............
A mixed breed, some kind of long haired retriever in there, about 9 or 10 - same deal, phone call from death row.
A chocolate lab, a throw away. People dump dogs on the roadside out here in the country. Been with us since he was a tiny pup, he's 10 now. The BEST dog I've ever had. 
A full blooded boxer, about 10 or 12 years old. Another ditch dog. Almost got hit by a log truck right in front of my wife's eyes.

Rescue dogs know when they have got it good. They are very loyal, loving, protective, and territorial dogs.

Our three horses were rescues too, but that's a story for another day.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Killer terrible attack chihuahua.

I never thought I would ever own one and it wasn't my choice to get him but the little guy has grown on me. Not to meantion the fact that I'm well informed anytime there anybody within 10 feet of the house


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

I grew up with German shepherds. It was like having Lassie on steroids. Then, I got married. Now I have 3 chihuahuas (Petey, Tank, and Wyatt Earp) and a Pekingese (Jezebel.). Death from the calves down. Wouldn't trade them for anything.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

This is my dog.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

My Bella is a quasi rescue dog. University student with 2 part time jobs lived in the top floor of a 3 or 4 floor walk up. Dog was in a crate 22 hours a day. Student realized perhaps she didn't have enough time to properly look at after her. I went and 'borrowed' her for the day, to see if Bella would fit into our lives. She never went back to that dingy little apartment. The student came by to pick up her money and Bella greeted her at the door and then promptly ran behind me, sat down and pressed up against my legs, shivering. She didn't want to go back. So she didn't. She's a wonderful companion, alarm, protector and babysitter. Her favorite place is on my lap of course, which I can handle, but a 75 pounds, its not for everyone  She loves her walks in the valley where I just let her off her leash. I can walk down the street without a leash she will stay by my side, for the most part at least


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

Red Fox Lab and **** Hound&Cat


----------



## shawn1980 (Mar 18, 2015)

I have an 8 year old husky/shepherd mix and a 5 month old retriever/shepherd. I've almost always had dogs in our house. Nothing beats a good dog


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

We don't have a dog, mostly. At the BOL we have a neighbor's dog who thinks it's our dog.

We call her "Not Our Dog".

She will come over and visit and we will say "Hello, not our dog!" She's a nice mutt.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Had two Dobermans one red and one black. Both died way too early.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

We have 2 Rottweilers. We wanted dogs that looked fierce and scary (but really weren't), and that had a natural protection instinct without being "bark happy". They were purchased as companions AND preps, and the little buggers have COMPLETELY taken our hearts.

People say tattoos are addictive, and that once you get one you want more. Personally I don't know about that, but I will say that Rotties are COMPLETELY additive! lol It has taken everything we have to keep from getting a 3rd and maybe a 4th.


----------



## SurvivingMike (Apr 9, 2015)

I've got a 6 year old purebred border collie that is the most entertaining dog I've ever met. She chases shadows, laser pointers, and ceiling fans, and licks windows (literally).
The next size up is a Chow/Rottweiller/German Shepherd mix that is professionally trained for protection and off leash obedience.
The biggest one is a Cane Corso (Italian Mastiff) that is about 120lbs and not professionally trained but a loud barker and super protective of my better half and the kids.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

I have one siberian husky , enlish pointer and a caucasian shepherd


----------



## SurvivingMike (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow I always wanted a Caucasian Shepherd!


----------



## SurvivingMike (Apr 9, 2015)

Sorry it took me a second to find pics of my furry family members. Here they are! Sorry Harley is sideways, like I said I'm still learning the new computer lol.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Have a six year old Lab/chow mix only dog I know that smiles


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

A cute one! Shes my baby! English pointer.


----------

